# Como conecto un Subwoofer de 8 ohms



## nilk

Hola tengo un subwoofer de 8 ohms de impedancia, lo puedo conectar a un amplificador sony de 4 canales de 500 watts. Como lo conecto?

saludos
gracias
Nilk


----------



## analfabeta

Pimero, ¿el subwoofer aguanta los 500W?

Tienes 4 canales y un solo subwoofer, ¿quieres conectar el subwoofer a solo un canal? o ¿hacer un mezcaldor y conectarlo a los 4 canales?


----------



## nilk

Sip, un subwoofer y un amplificador. Cuales son las alternativas que tengo?


----------



## hagtar

Hola por lo general los sony son amplificador mentirosos, estas seguro de que es a 500 rms?, si me puedes pasar el modelo del subwoofer y del amplificador te podria decir como se conecta, para que funcione bien y no se proteja el amplificador, ademas recuerda que la mayoria de los amplificadores y digo en general trabajan de 2 a 4 ohms estable por canal y en bridged trabajan a 4 ohms, lo unico que pasaria si lo conectas en bridged que es donde se recomienda para trabajar el sub en mono, es que no te entregue toda la potencia el amplificador debido a los 8 ohms del sub.
ejemplo
amplificador 4 ohms 300 rms bridged mas sub de 8 ohms de 300 rms = que el amplificador le entregue 150 watts de potencia al sub y lo estarias trabajando con la mitad de la potencia

amplificador 4 ohms 300 rms bridged mas sub de 4 ohms de 300 rms = que el amplificador le entregue 300 watts de potencia al sub

amplificador 4 ohms 300 rms bridged mas sub de 2 ohms de 300 rms = que el amplificador se queme.

otra cosa recuerda bien que el ajuste de ganancias es muy importante por que la dstorsion quema las bocinas y es dificil notar clippeo en un subwoofer.

espero los modelos para ayudarte mejor
espero y te sirva saludos


----------



## nilk

Bueno el amplificador es Sony modelo XM-504z y el sub es marca handok modelo  HM-1210h.

nuchas gracias de antemano
saludos nilk


----------



## hagtar

te dejo este diagrama para que puedas conectar 2 bocinas y el subwoofer, si no quieres conectar bocinas, pues no le hagas caso a esa parte del diagrama, pero es importante que conectes el sub en la parte que te indico y que antes de encender el sistema, cambies el filtro pasabajas en "on" o sea LPF encendido, y ajustes la ganancia bien para no causarle distorcion.

bueno en relacion a tu pregunta de si se puede conectar?, claro que si, pero mira tu amplificador en bridged, te da 120 watts rms, pero como sony es medio mentiroso pues yo calculo que te da en realidad unos 100 watts rms aprox, y tu sub dice que es de 100 watts rms, estaria perfecto si fuera de 8 ohms, pero como no es asi pues el amplificador de da menor potencia asi que calculo que si conectas el wooffer de 8 ohms tu amplificador le va  a dar 50 watts rms.

sub 8 ohms + sony 4 ohms= sony entregando 50 watts rms.
que esta perfecto ya que ese sub lo puedes mover bien min con 75 watts y maximo con 125 watts, en resumen vas a sentir que le falta potencia al sub, pero no te preocupes no es tu amplificador, es el ohmeaje del sub.

espero te sirva saludos y les dejo las imagenes del ampi y del sub por si alguien mas queire aportar.


----------

